

There's No Painless Way to Kill Yourself - hornbaker
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/05/theres-no-painless-way-to-kill-yourself/

======
DanBC
People in the UK are committing a criminal offence if they help someone kill
themselves, and this might include providing specific information to people
about means and methods.

Having said that, ex-politician Michael Portillo made a programme about the
death penalty and that included ways to kill people that were pain free. How
to Kill a Human Being
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/broadband...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/broadband/tx/executions/))

This isn't a response to the article because there's not much I can say. i
guess I'm glad I live in a country where CBT type therapies are available free
at the point of delivery.

------
venomsnake
There are - just ask some real good doctor how will put an end to the game if
it comes to this.

We had this conversation with some MD while dating - both of us suffering from
severe hypofunction of the empathy glands. So after some discussion in detail
(and grossing out the couples dining around us) we come to the conclusion that
a massive shot of _important hormone_ with healthy dose of _prescription
stuff_ should do the trick due to the way breathing is done in the human body.
Somewhat improvement on the current lethal injection protocols.

~~~
gizmo686
>Somewhat improvement on the current lethal injection protocols.

The current lethal injection protocols for animals is vastly superior to the
lethal injection protocol for humans. [1]

[1][http://www.law.berkeley.edu/clinics/dpclinic/LethalInjection...](http://www.law.berkeley.edu/clinics/dpclinic/LethalInjection/LI/euthanasia.html)

------
hoffsam
I like the point of this article, which I think are:

1) You can rebuild from any point in your life 2) Take care of yourself 3)
Live in the moment

------
eip
Breath pure nitrogen. It's totally painless. Your body can't tell you are
suffocating that way. You just pass out.

